
Why is the USA building the world's largest drone base in Niger? - iafrikan
http://newsletters.iafrikan.com/issues/iafrikan-daily-brief-robot-army-183261
======
Fjolsvith
Looks centrally located to the African continent, Europe and the Middle East.
Makes sense to me.

